# The Enema



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everybody,Thanks so much for having this resourceful group on colon disorders.I have had IBS for many years. Recently, I started to learn about enemas and tried one. It went well; I felt better. I was amazed at how much stool came out. Has anyone of these boards tried enemas? I am a bit scared to take them regularly.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

For me enemas saved my life I can honestly say with out enema therapy from age 14-19 I would have been in SERIOUS health danger.I had IBS/C as a pre-teen from poor diet (all I ate was cheese , bread , potatos and no fruit ever) , then at age 14 that was compounded by emotional/psych poblems about going potty in a public setting like high school .So my problem got REALLY beyond my control , I had extremely large hard compacted BMs that felt like I was passing a baseball bat every 2- days.i tried to hide this embarrassing problem from my mom , but she already was well aware of earlier IBS symptoms, and knew that when I was locked in the bathroom for 20 minutes during BMs something was really wrong. I denied any worsening IBS , but when she found dried blood stains in my underwear , mom took me to our Doc at once !!!I had developed an anal tear that was bleedng , megacolon, fecal impaction , and IBS the doc said !!! In those days (1970s)enemas were the only treatment for those problems, and doc had the nurse give me a Fleet MINERAL OIL enema asap to start to ease my symptoms .Although it was really humiliating to gety an enema in front of my mom at age 14 , the BM afterwards was the easiest BM I had in 3 years , and I agreed to get an enema every week,to ease my pain . Since i had years of fecal backup in my tummy , it would take years of Mineral Oil enemas to clear all of it out .The doc told my mom that I was NOT to give the enema to myself ,because my anal tear would break open if the enema nozzle was inserted at the wrong angle , so as embarrassing as it was for both me and my mom to give me those weekly enemas , she waited to do it in private in the morning when my bros left for school , and dad was at work , so no one found out about them , which worried me greatly , if my high school friends found out , Id die !!So slowly months turned into years and my BMs got softer and eassier to pass, but I still couldnt go normally without the help of enemas until age 19 , since for so long I ate poorly . So yes Id say try a weekly MINERAL OIL therapy for 2-3 months and youll feel as big ifference forn sure , just be grateful you dont have to have a parent do it like I had to do , but if so its worth it in relief , your parents seen you naked 100s of times before when you were young .Plus it really is recommended for someone to insert it for you , trying to reach back and behind you to insert , can get the nozzle entering at the wrong angle and poker your tender colon lining and cause a blood infection possibly . Good Luck , and remember this - ENEMAS ARE THE NUMBER 1 SELLING OVER THE COUNTER MEDICATION IN DRUG STORES , EVEN MORE THAN ASPIRIN !!!mILLIONS OF AMERIANS GET ENEMAS EVERY DAY, ITS JUST NOT TALKED ABOUT !!!


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dear Jimrobber,Thanks for your reply. I am glad that you found relief. How are you doing now? I am scared about enemas but I am learning more about their possible ability to help me with my IBS through the website, http://www.optimalhealthnetwork.com. I live in Wisconsin and was hoping to find someone who could help me out. In doing a google search, I found this site about using things like enemas for IBS.I was reading on the site today and I am thinking that mineral oil enemas could be harmful over the long run. I am thinking of trying the olive oil, MSM and aloe vera implant, however. There are other's on the site that have spoken highly of this treatment. I will keep you all posted as to how things go.Please do let me know if anyone else has tried enemas. I have been struggling with this constipation and pain for so long so I am really desperate to heal.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Plain warm water enemas shouldn't cause any problems for you. I should know. I have been using enemas to cope with my IBS-A for over 40 years.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello Abby Im doing somewhat better 20 years later , but mineral oil enemas are best for IBS to soften built up waste in the colon, Ii should know I got them weekly for 6 years . Also Im studying to be a colon therapy tech in Calif ,this is the same treatment(cost $75-125 per session) you mentioned from OHN,too bad you live in WI,I need a patient to get a FREE colonic as part of my exam test ,I would have done it for free for yoy (j/k).Yes colonics are very good for IBS,but are supposed to be done in 4 sessions which is quite a lot of money ,I d try oil enemas first ,theyre a lot cheaper !!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Abby i've been using enemas--just the plain warm water kind--for the last 30 years. i only use them when i'm really really backed up and nothing else will work because i don't know how often it is considered safe to use them. they are my last resort and they really work well for me. and yes, i've also read a lot on the optimal health website and found it very informative and reassuring.rimjobber--welcome to the board and thanks so much for your posts. really appreciate all your helpful info!


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with me your experiences.I did try the olive oil, aloe vera and MSM implant, after a filtered water enema. First of all, I couldn't believe all the stool that came out of me. I thought I got a lot out the first time that I did the enema, but this second time I'd say that I remove 2 gallons of stool, if that is possible. I have been so very constipated for all these ten years and had never taken an enema. Wow. The implant was a bit messy but I slept well last night, which I often don't do. Today, I feel better than most days. Certainly cleaned out, but the pain isn't gone, but it is a bit better. I am even starting to feel hopeful.I had tried diets before but not the diet laid out on that site with raw dairy products, fruits, meats, no grains or sugar. Has anyone tried the Ten Days to Optimal Health diet or a similar diet. I am not very good at the diet end of things and I hate trying ones that don't work very well. This woman, Sally Fallon, did have positive things to say about the book. Seems she has also written a book called Nourishing Traditions.Thanks for the offer for free colon therapy. I would love free colon therapy but I will have to stick to enemas for now, it seems. I am going to wait a few days and then maybe try a coffee enema. Anyone taken coffee enemas before?


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Your very welcome for the advice ,I know what Im talking about when I say mineral oil is better than plain water or saline solution enemas for softening the bowel movements to make going potty easier . Also Im studying about the cause and treatment of IBS-Constipation for my colon therapy cert. ,youre right about foods to avoid like cheese the most!!Also so many people are carrying around pounds of impacted feces in their guts causing all kinds of other health issues besides IBS !! John Wayne had 42 pounds of it at his autopsy I read ,think about that !! Keep up the enemas it can only help and if years later if you need to advanvce to colonics email me here ,I should have my own colonic treatment site in 1-2 years ,my Aunt Flo has passed and left me a lot of money to satrt a business of my own ,


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

rimjobber--how much mineral oil do you recommend for a regular size enema bag? do you just clean the bag out with soap and water afterwards? can i take an empty fleets bottle and add water and mineral oil to that (for a disposable enema) if so, how much mineral oil per fleets bottle? thanks so much for all your help, support and info!!!! i really appreciate it. that's great you'll be starting your own treatment site. be sure and let us know the address when it's up--thanks!


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Annie reguarding the mineral oil formula for mixing your own , I dont recommend doing that all , please spend the $ 3 on a professionally pre-mixed mineral oil Enema, try to use the Fleet Brand , not stores generic brand . The Fleet company has over 75 years in them longer than any other company .Fleet constantly quality checks their content mixture for exact percetage of each chemical in each of their different enema types (Saline /Mineral Oil/etc.). Each type of enema contains specific amounts of 5-6 different chemicals that are vital to the enema not harming the delicate sensitive balance of electrolytes and water content in the intestines .Please check on the side of the enema box at the drugstore to learn about substituting tap water instead of the specific formula Fleet has mixed .Even the water is important they use distilled pure water, tap water is full of chlorine and other chemicals added by the water dept that arent meant to go inside a human rectum !!Please save your ass (literally ) by NOT refilling /reusing empty enema kits with water all to save $ 3 !!If your ass isnt worth spending $ 3 ech time for an enema done right come see me and Ill buy it and administer it to you myself.All the horror stories youve heard about where people injured themselves or a loved one from enemas were from tap water /alcohol/etc. being used instead of pre-mixed enemas from fleet. Colonic irrigation is also a chemically measured solution injected with slight pressure to reach further on up into the intestines than enemas normally reach, and then sucked out with a vacuum type force to remove it from the colon. Too bad you dont live near Calif , Ill be giving free colonics for my exam test soon , so you could see and feel what im talking about !! if you have any more Qs please contact me at once,Pat


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

PAYING $ 200 ( plus hotel and airfare)for VOLUNTEERS FOR COLONIC THERAPY TREATMENTS (FEMALES ONLY) ,I need 2 volunteers to take my final exam for colon therapy cert., in So. Calif in january 07. Must be at least 21 years old and have history of IBS for 3 + months , 1 day about 1 1/2 hours time ,all done in clinic wih cert therapist observing If interested or have any Qs email me at poundinpat###webtv.net


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

I was confused as to the implant issue-mineral oil versus olive oil- so I continued to research. I think you would all be interested in reading through http://www.enemabag.com/EnemaSolutions.htm


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks I will look , implants dont travel that far up the intestines compared to enemas or colonics so you wont benefit that much .Do you know the intestines are about 18-2- feet long in the average human thats a long way to clean


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have used enemas off and on but now I am afraid to use them 2 weeks ago I used one and i went a little but then the next morning I woke up with such a pain in my gut and when I went it was pure water diareah then I felt like #### the entire rest of the week i had cramps every day and had diareah but it wasnt much. I went to my doctor who took an x-ray and told me I had alot of stool in my colon but that didnt explain why I was having some diareah.. It scared me so bad that I cant use them anymore. How is it that you can have diareah but still be constipated that doesnt make sense to me. But then again I worry about everything...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much, Pat, for your advice. I will definitely get the fleet brand and not try mixing my own. yes i sure do wish i lived near california so i could volunteer. that's really great of you to offer the $200 etc. wish i could get it together to travel out there in jan. thanks again so much for all your help and advice!!Abby--thanks for posting that link. i'll have to check it out.


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,I had order the book from the Optimal Health website. It was written by the woman who owns the site, Kristina Amelong. She has had a long history of IBS, chemical sensitivites, mood disorders and hormonal imbalances. She writes about how she healed herself from her colon problems and CHEMICAL SENSITIVITES. I am so thrilled to be reading the book because, I too, have chemical sensitivities. I go bonkers when I go down the grocery isle full of laundry detergents. I plan to heal fully from the horrible stuff. I have gotten started on the enemas in the book and as I said before, I do feel better. Not perfect, but better. Today, I am going to try to cut out grains and coffee. Has anyone on this board found that coffee irritates their gut? Also, I think I will go ahead with a coffee enema today.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Careful....coffee irritates my gut and a coffee enema irritates it even worse!


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Good luck Abby on the coffee enema , hope you did a little research on them first if not heres some advice : Use black caff coffee -well filtered !!! Make sure it is not too hot !!! Use at least 3 qts and let it flow slowly down the enema hose and stop flow for a few minutes if you get full too fast, bu t dont stop at first sign of cramping , try to take all 3 qts Coffee enemas are most effective when enema is rtertained for 20-30 minutes , which many people cant do , as they are used to expelling after the usual 3-5 minutes for Fleet enema use Well bottoms up , let us know how it went


----------



## Chantal (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,I am really suffering and am hearing all of you discuss water enemas? How do you administer these enemas and where do you get the equipment to do them? Is it safe to do them on your own? Did someone show you how to do them? I am truly desperate at this point. I am 5"9 and 110 pounds...I need to get my life back on track. I don't feel like me anymore. I don't even recognize my own face, it's so thin and pale. the constipation and bloating has made me so full that I cannot eat properly, and eating makes the pain even worse. I have seen gastroentorologists, naturopaths, my family doctor, a nutritionist...and it's been hopeless. Milk of magnesia somewhat helped for a week and then began to cause some diarrhea (although it was only a spurt and I still felt constipated). Any advice/feedback would be greatly appreciated.my thoughts and love go out to all of you.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi chantal ,sorry to hear of your problems,Ive been getting enemas for the last 20 years and am soon to be a colonic irrigation therapist ,so I know a lot about enemas . First of all safe and effective enemas are NOT just tap water , in fact that is harmful to a persons electrolyte balance , for people that have knowledge and experience with home enemas they use recipes such as soap ,mineral oil,baking soda,etc. .Since you are just starting out , I recommend to try FLEET MINERAL OIL or FLEET Saline enemas availible at every drug store in N. America . Although most people are too embarrassed to ask a parent/roommate/lover ,its better to have someone insert the enema for you ,especially if you have done it before ,it takes a bit of acobatic reaching behind your self and gently iinserting the enema nozzle at the proper angle (nozzle pointing downward towards belly button) ,if inserted incorrectly the nozzle can easliy puncture the thin walls of the rectum and that can cause SERIOUS injury!!Also the person getting the enema can concentrate on just getting it instead of trying to insert it too.Its best to do it on hand and knees position to get best flow of solution to reach the deepest. After a while you can work up to a 3 qt bag type enema were you mix your own solution ,but start with pre-mixed for now . Too bad you live so far from Calif ,Id be happy to show you personally the proper enema administration and also solution recipes suc as baking soda/coffee/etc., well if you ever visit Calif let me know in advance,good luck and try the Fleet enemas and let me know how it went,Pat


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Everybody,It is a busy time for me,as I imagine it is a busy time for you all. I did want to share that I have been doing a daily enema series and I truly feel better than I have in years and years. I take a water and sea salt enema, followed by a peppermint and sea salt enema followed by a coffee and aspirin implant. I dissolve the aspirin in hot water first and only pour off the liquid, and not the powder, from the aspirin. I had been in daily pain. I was only pooping 2-3 times per week. I just can't believe how much better I feel. I also stopped eating grains. I so love pizza and bagels with cream cheese but I did stop eating grains. Wow. I am hopeful about my health for the first time in years. I wish my doctor would have told me about some of these ideas a long time ago. I have been to the doctor practically once a month, for years. I am always in tears pleading with him for solutions but nothing ever really worked. I wonder how many of you are also in this same position?


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Abby glad to hear things are working out for you now that you have using enemas as I recommended , hopefully others here will see your post about how enemas have helped you feel better than you ever have in years !!Although I cant say I have much knowledge of sea salt enemas ,for most IBS-C people Fleet Mineral Oil Enemas are a good start .Then they can move on to more exotic formulas such as coffee/epsom salts/etc.or try colonic irrigation therapy for the most effective bowel cleaning treatment of all. Thanks to all of you who replied to my colonic therapy patient requests ,


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

We havent heard from you Abby after the enema suggestions 3 day ago , did you fall in the toilet ?(j/k)Hope everything worked out for you , if it was easier for you let us all know what treatment did the trick or didnt do it ??


----------



## 14806 (Dec 10, 2006)

I took a coffee enema. First, I cleansed my colon using a goat milk soap and sea salt, then I used peppermint and sea salt. For my third enema in a series, I took one quart of water with one cup of coffee. I didn't eat any sweets or any grains. I feel energetic, happy and was able to handle hanging out with my kids much more easily. I am going to keep up with this program. I plan to take one enema series per week. I would love to hear from more folks than have currently chimed in on this subject because I am so new at this and am still a bit scared.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow those are exotic chemicals not much studies have been done with those , good luck and keep us informed


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Abby I did a bit of reading about the sea salt solution enemas you mentioned ( one of the few types of enema solutions Ive never heard of ),and want to try it , but where does one find sea salt ,and what is the recommended mixture ? Do any other memebers have sea salt solution experience ? please share if so ,thanks


----------

